
ReactOS 0.4.0 released - Enindu
http://www.reactos.org/project-news/reactos-040-released
======
vcrkoio
In the original thread, a guy said that you could get 16-bit DOS applications
to run on 64-bit Windows systems by copying ntvdm.exe from C:\Windows\System32
on ReactOS to the corresponding directory in Windows.

Anyway, I tried this on Windows 7 x64 and I am still not able to run DOS
executables directly (that is, without resorting to DOSBox etc).

Here's the sub-thread discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11118427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11118427)

Any ideas what could be wrong?

------
daGrevis
This was posted yesterday.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11117510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11117510)

~~~
speeder
It is the same page, it should have a protection against double-post,
something probably went wrong.

~~~
starquake
This one is to "www.reactos.org", the other one is to "reactos.org"

~~~
gosukiwi
Hax

